# Bruce Jenner



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2015)

What are your thoughts re: His sex change?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have any, myself. I don't care.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

My thoughts, are, I was very surprised this story hadn't been front and center on here as of yet.  LOL.  Other than that, I wish Jenner well and to find peace within self.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry - it still freaks me out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

I am not personally affected one way or the other but it seems weird to me. Bizarre!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 7, 2015)

I just think it`s weird that it took him so long. And since he`s been married three times,did none of his wives realize/know that he identified as a female?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

Like April, I wish him well, seems like this was a long time coming and it has to be hard when you're someone in the spotlight like that.  I really haven't been following this, it doesn't really interest me what people want or need to do personally. Although I must admit, that when I hear of the physical operations and procedures these folks undergo, like the shaving of the adams apple, etc., I don't understand how they can go through all that, but it's obviously a necessary part of the process.

I heard that he deliberately distanced himself from his wife and the Kardashian show, so he could speak of his change without interruption.  I think what he has to say will help others who have the same uncertainty about their sexuality.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't pay any attention to celebrities so I had to go look up what he did.  If it makes him happy, then I suppose that's just fine.  However it strikes me, between his plastic surgeries and now this, as more of a cry for attention.


----------



## avrp (Feb 7, 2015)

When I think about these things happening, it does seem weird or odd or whatever. BUT what's really sad is living your life depressed and broken becuase you can't be who you really are.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

65 is a bit late but I guess better late than never if that's who he is.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I just think it`s weird that it took him so long. And since he`s been married three times,did none of his wives realize/know that he identified as a female?



I don't get out much evidently, but I didn't know, or believe it, until the other day when I saw a People Mag.  They are usually legit, although I still think they are scandel sheets. I do know I can't handle thinking about it, I feel sad for him, I can't imagine being in his/her shoes.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 7, 2015)

Look what he married into last time. I wouldn't want to be a man or women in that family. Just a fly on the wall.


----------



## Raven (Feb 7, 2015)

It is very sad and I hope he can find peace of mind.

Maybe keeping his distance from the Kardashians is a start.
They all depress me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have never watched that but it sounded just stupid I guess.  I could be wrong but it never interested me, neither did that "real housewives", real my butt, geesh.


----------



## avrp (Feb 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I have never watched that but it sounded just stupid I guess.  I could be wrong but it never interested me, neither did that "real housewives", real my butt, geesh.



I agree Denise. I'm not a fan of reality shows.
"Reality" shows? NOT.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

marty said:


> When I think about these things happening, it does seem weird or odd or whatever. BUT what's really sad is living your life depressed and broken becuase you can't be who you really are.



I'll usually try to find something on TVLand, or at least an old movie.  Sometimes I'm afraid to even turn on the tv, which I don't make a habit of.  You never know what's going to pop up on the screen.   Everyone knows I can still be naughty, but I try to behave


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> 65 is a bit late but I guess better late than never if that's who he is.



That was my thought... what the heck took him so long?   Personally, I think it was all that estrogen swirling around the Kardashians that finally pushed him off the fence..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

Poor Bruce!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/br...ne-person-dead-in-highway-accident/ar-AA96FFD

[h=1][/h]Bruce Jenner has been involved in a fatal car crash that left at least one person dead on the Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu, California. The accident happened around noon on Saturday. It was reportedly a three-vehicle crash involving eight people. There are multiple injuries and one death at this time.
Pictures show at least one completely totaled car. Jenner is seen standing and talking to emergency personnel. It is not known whether he sustained injuries. The identity of the dead person has not been disclosed. At this writing, it is not clear exactly what happened to cause the terrible accident


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks RRose.  I hadn't heard that. Terrible, on top of all his other problems.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 7, 2015)

Sad, tragic and apparently senseless. Supposedly Jenner was trying to escape papparazzi following him rear ended a vehicle pushing it into an intersection or traffic.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/07/bruce...dent-pacific-coast-highway-malibu-photo-dead/

 Jenner will be considered at fault since he hit another vehicle. Even worse for the dead or injured.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Poor Bruce!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/br...ne-person-dead-in-highway-accident/ar-AA96FFD
> 
> ...



I just can't imagine, I thought I had troubles My heart does go out to him, as well as those in the wreck, and their families


----------



## Debby (Feb 7, 2015)

marty said:


> When I think about these things happening, it does seem weird or odd or whatever. BUT what's really sad is living your life depressed and broken becuase you can't be who you really are.




That's a great point marty.  It must have been a horribly frustrating life for him.   We all 'hide' parts of ourselves from others but it's a matter of degrees and to feel so different that you finally give in to that need and make such an un-hidable change just speaks to the level of emotional pain he must have lived with.  I hope that he/she finds that this will make him/her feel 'right'.


----------



## jujube (Feb 7, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Look what he married into last time. I wouldn't want to be a man or women in that family. Just a fly on the wall.



I don't think you'd have to be a fly on the wall.  They don't seem to be shy about sharing every aspect of their lives to the media.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have an opinion about his sex-change thing.  None of my business.  It does seem a bit late in life to jump into such a big thing, though; but whatever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

Latest on Jenner:

*UPDATE: *Jenner's publicist, Alan Nierob, confirmed Jenner wasn't hurt as a result of the car crash, but he did not have additional details, according to the AP. Additionally, AP reports Sheriff's Sgt. Philip Brooks said Jenner cooperated with authorities, passed a sobriety test and voluntarily submitted a blood sample, adding, "[Jenner] did not appear intoxicated or under the influence of anything at the time."


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Regardless of no alcohol or his being followed it is his fault.  He rear ended a car which went into the opposite direction lane hitting the dead girls car head on.  They will have to charge him with something from reckless driving up to vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2015)

An afterthought; and I'm not trying to be facetious;  but  *IF* Jenner is charged, convicted of manslaughter and sent to prison;

WHICH prison will he/she go to; mens or womens?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 8, 2015)

Falcon said:


> An afterthought; and I'm not trying to be facetious;  but  *IF* Jenner is charged, convicted of manslaughter and sent to prison;
> 
> WHICH prison will he/she go to; mens or womens?



Technically I think he is still a he.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah... I don't think he is that far along in his process...  Doesn't have boobs yet either..


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2015)

Jenner would likely be put in solitary quarters for his/her own safety regardless.  That's typical in some high profile cases and seems appropriate under these circumstances till they sort things out about her/his gender assignment.


----------



## darroll (Feb 8, 2015)

I think someone should get a life.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2015)

darroll said:


> I think someone should get a life.




Who would you be referring to, not yourself by any chance?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 8, 2015)

Good one April !


----------



## darroll (Feb 8, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Who would you be referring to, not yourself by any chance?



Maybe me too?

They spend their whole life going crazy as the hand they were dealt in life.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2015)

Here where I live, rear ending someone is ALWAYS the fault of the person who hit the other from the rear.  Supposed to keep a safe lookout, safe distance, etc.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Here where I live, rear ending someone is ALWAYS the fault of the person who hit the other from the rear.  Supposed to keep a safe lookout, safe distance, etc.



That's what I always have been told/heard. The celebrity spin machine/Jenner PR team seems to be winning. It came out that the car Jenner hit had an unlicensed driver. But he still hit the car.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-bruce-jenner-texting-fatal-crash-20150209-story.html


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 13, 2015)

Jenner blaming accident on driver he killed.

http://pagesix.com/2015/02/13/bruce...killed/?_ga=1.151938105.1466979777.1423850245

As soon as I heard unlicensed driver I knew that's where the blame was going. Also Jenner was towing a trailer so he has an accident in a passing lane with a big vehicle towing weight which more stopping distance and caution that should've been used. No skid marks from most vehicles involved.

Jenner hit the vehicle in front of him. Even if they found skid marks and/or an attempt to stop he still hit because of an unsafe following distance.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 15, 2015)

Just "a" theory on Bruce Jenner's 'transition'. 

An ex weight lifting athlete who trained with Bruce Jenner, especially with weights postulated that Jenner's steroid use in the early 70s might have had a part in his decision or thinking. Apparently there might have been some steroid abuse from 1972-1975(steroids legal until 1975).

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ate-claims-steroids-triggered-transformation/

Since a side of effect of steroids is hormone imbalance to me it would be possible that perhaps a testosterone-estrogen imbalance might have occurred in his body. He might very well have been affected for life from that early steroid use. There are other factors in Jenner's decision including life with the Kardashians for a couple of decades.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

Who cares?????


----------



## Robusta (May 16, 2015)

I don't care, nor do I understand why anyone one else does!


----------



## chic (May 16, 2015)

It's hard to overlook when his face is staring out at you from magazine stands everywhere, otherwise what he does with his life is his own decision. I always thought he was an atrractive macho type guy. Talk about misjudging someone!


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

People have a right to discuss subjects that others don't care about.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 16, 2015)

Not that I spend any time at all thinking about him, but I did watch his recent interview.  OK.. I understand the concept of feeling one was born the wrong sex.   I understand men wanting to become women or visa versa..  I understand Gay, but here's the thing with him...  HE IS NOT GAY!....  nope... his sexually is hetero... YET.. he wants to be a women.. SO what does that mean... He wants to become GAY?   In that he wants to become a Lesbian?  He wants to become a woman so he can be with women.???   not men?     Too much for this old brain I guess  and I'm sorry to be so crude.. (not really)... but he is going to be one ugly ass woman IMO...


----------



## chic (May 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not that I spend any time at all thinking about him, but I did watch his recent interview. OK.. I understand the concept of feeling one was born the wrong sex. I understand men wanting to become women or visa versa.. I understand Gay, but here's the thing with him... HE IS NOT GAY!.... nope... his sexually is hetero... YET.. he wants to be a women.. SO what does that mean... He wants to become GAY? In that he wants to become a Lesbian? He wants to become a woman so he can be with women.??? not men? Too much for this old brain I guess and I'm sorry to be so crude.. (not really)... but he is going to be one ugly ass woman IMO...




I don't think he'll be ugly because he has too much money and good plastic surgical connections for that. But, changing sex at age 66??? I wonder why and if he knows what he's in for?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 17, 2015)

Maybe, but he's still going to look like Bruce, who we well forever think of as a man.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

And did you fantasize about him when he was still a man?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And did you fantasize about him when he was still a man?




I WAS going to let this slide Ralphy...   However, I think you are mistakenly including ME in your little fan club of ladies here..  that is not the case..  I find these kind of remarks insulting.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Well, are you denying having a fantasy life.  What about George Clooney?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Stfu


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

OK, but you really know how to hurt a guy, or a gorilla...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

Just be nice


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

I am a nice guy.  When I look in a mirror I always say what a nice guy, and nice looking, too...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

We have to take your word for it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Photos are coming soon to verify...nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

No no.... I meant that you are a nice guy..  lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 18, 2015)

Well, that is evident by my always sensitive opinions and comments...:love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

Ralphy, seriously do you really need to troll every day?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Me?  A troll?  Seriously?


----------



## Elyzabeth (May 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What are your thoughts re: His sex change?



His business !


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Elyzabeth said:


> His business !



litterally


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Photos are coming soon to verify...nthego:



Must take quite awhile to do that much Photoshopping.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

My people are going thru the archives to find the most suitable photos for this forum...


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

You go Ralphy! You are not a troll,just a silly gorilla!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Yes, and a cute and cuddly one...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 20, 2015)

Oh good grief...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Just a non-trolling heap of burning love...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 20, 2015)

Just a never ending need for attention... imo


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Of course, but don't we all...


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

Sleepy Shalimar sends mermaid love to her favourite gorilla! Lol. Zzzzzzz. Some of us find Ralphy a delightful foil for all the intense conversations prevalent on the forum. Silliness provides balance. In my humble opinion.:love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 20, 2015)

((((((sigh)))))) I suppose


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Your gorilla will try not to disappoint...


----------



## Glinda (May 20, 2015)

ok - I just read this whole thread for the first time.  I wish Bruce Jenner well but I'm not really concerned about him in particular.  But these guys who transition from male to female - they don't have to have periods, do they?  No years of cramps, bloating, discomfort, inconvenience of any kind and, of course, no hot flashes, night sweats, etc. later on . . . not fair


----------



## QuickSilver (May 20, 2015)

Glinda said:


> ok - I just read this whole thread for the first time.  I wish Bruce Jenner well but I'm not really concerned about him in particular.  But these guys who transition from male to female - they don't have to have periods, do they?  No years of cramps, bloating, discomfort, inconvenience of any kind and, of course, no hot flashes, night sweats, etc. later on . . . not fair



I agree.... they  have NOT earned their lady creds.


----------

